# Another Winter Storm!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sure most of us are ready for spring <without active spring weather of course!>.

I'm over it already. Daffodils are trying to come up, and here we are bracing for another winter storm potential!

I'm in Central KY, and they are saying it's a hard call on what we will expect.
They said we should brace for rain, freezing rain, sleet & snow. 
WeatherBug is saying up to 1/2 inch of ice is possible! Heavy snow is possible, and/or a LOT of rain.

I'd gladly settle for rain or snow, the other stuff we can do without!

Anyone else in the storm path, what are you expecting? How are you getting ready for it? 
So far there isn't much here that I can think of to do. Went to the grocery tonight, might pick up odds/ends on Sunday morning. Making sure all laundry is washed, and Sunday we'll have to make sure everything is charged, make sure I have candles and a lighter. Oh, and a full tank of gas in my SUV.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, we are in it too. It was spitting snow earlier, we are supposed to have 9" by Monday. 30 mph winds with temps tonight of negative 1 with a wind chill of -25 to -30. Sheds are bedded, I fed as late as I dared but still give them enough time to have it ate before the bulk of the snow starts, bottle babies are tucked in with wind breaks and plenty of hay - nothing else I can do.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Be careful everyone who is in that storm path! Rain and snow is okay but freezing rain...yuck! We had -35 weather thursday night and high winds with drifting snow. I am so over with winter!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We, luckily, are only suppose to get mainly sleet. :sigh: With a slight chance of up to 3 inches of snow on top of that. Oh...they upped it to 4 inches with wind of 30 mph (in other words, we won't be able to measure it cause it will be in drifts or the next county!) Was suppose to go to a farm sale today...they postponed!! Yay!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, I'm in Northern Arkansas.. We are supposed to get all freezing rain Sunday.. Up to 2inches possible... Sigh.. I'm so over it!!! Praying we don't get as much as they think!! Power lines cannot hold that much ice, so we are expecting power outages as well.. No electric, also means no water for us, with our well.. Dreading it to say the least.. Be safe!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Mikesell...we use to fill every single container AND our bathtub when we knew something like that was coming in. What a pain!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Mikesell...we use to fill every single container AND our bathtub when we knew something like that was coming in. What a pain!


Yup that's what we will be doing today.. It is gonna be 60 degrees today so we will be getting everything ready today.. We fill the bath tub, for water to flush toilets, fill jugs of water to freeze for the fridge if power goes out, and as much bottled water as I can get for drinking and cooking.. The last major ice storm we had left us without power for over 2weeks.. Yikes pleeeeease don't let happen again!!!

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We are supposed to get 6-8 inches of snow Sunday into Monday. Not looking forward to more snow removal.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

We fill every bucket and pot. If power goes out we use our woodstove to cook on. Battery operated candles are great. Had that big ice storm right before Christmas and had no power for a few days.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's been several years since we lost power for any length of time *knock on wood* (lots and lots of knocking on wood! LOL) However...that snow that wasn't suppose to get her til later tonight is here now. Wonder if that means we'll be getting more than they thought?


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm up in Central Indiana so we're supposed to be getting 6-10" of snow again! AHHH! I'm so ready for spring  
But anyways we're just making sure we have water filled up and all of the heated buckets are working. we already restocked on hay and feed so we should be good to go for a while.

And thankfully I don't have any more does due for a couple of weeks so hopefully they all hold off and we don't have any more kids born in the freezing cold.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Stay safe everyone!!!

They are now saying that we can get .25" up to .75" of ice, and up to 5 inches of snow <or more>. I'm praying more rain and snow, and less ice. 
They are making it sound like it might be worse than the ice storm that hit in 2003, which was one of the worst to ever hit our area! YIKES!
I know during that ice storm, the farms in this area didn't have electric for weeks! Praying that if we lose power, since we live near the road/busy road that it won't stay off long. It's supposed to be extremely cold on Monday, which makes power outages even more dangerous. 
I'm not sure what we should do. I know if all else fails I can cook on the grill on the back deck, maybe put up the tents in the house to help hold our body heat in a bit? We do have a lot of blankets... We have some board & card games, etc. I really don't want to have to leave, we have 2 moms with twins that can't be out with the other goats yet, so they have to be stalled.

We have a lot of tall trees on either side of our house and one side of the barn, I am praying no trees fall and damage anything. If anything has to fall, let it be the dead trees in the woods that have vines growing on them for the goats to devour the leaves lol!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Stay warm and safe everyone! We are supposed to get this storm - we're its last stop before it heads out to sea. (I'm just outside of Boston, MA) We're only supposed to get maybe 2-6" of snow, last I checked, but they are hedging their bets on the storm track with this one!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, we got absolutely nothing out of that storm, it all stayed to the south of us! Unusual for us that the Mid-Atlantic states got it worse than we did!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We lucked out with only 2" of snow. Was so thankful we didn't get more.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

We lucked out too.. Was supposed to get freezing rain, but got 2" sleet and 2" snow on top.. Whew


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We got missed too.... But I still need spring!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh gosh me too!!! Praying that was our last bit of winter!!! This year has been CrAzY!!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hear ya....so sick of it I could scream!! It is so flipping cold here...it is 16 degrees out and dropping...all the local stores are running out of wood pellets and people are running out of firewood. In fact, my DH called TSC and the man answered the phone "Thank you for calling TSC, sorry, we are currently out of wood pellets!" before he even spoke :lol:


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol same way here.. We are not as cold today tho.. Got all the way up to 34 let the melting begin.. If I hear the word snow one more time I just might cry 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It ended up not getting bad here with ice, I was so happy when a break in the storm came over us, but I felt bad for everyone around us as they did get a decent amount of ice.

We got about 5 inches of snow, roads were a mess up until Yesterday, but warmer weather is going to set in, so the snow has started melting! I'm hoping this was the last round of winter weather, BUT, as crazy as this winter has been, I won't hold my breath on that!

Of course now with the thawing is the.....MUD. YUCK!


----------

